# Recently ordered a Dingoo A320, Guess what? ...



## Marlonguppy (Sep 21, 2010)

Whew, i got a fake Dingoo yesterday.
On the box, it says the Color is white (a sticker), and a fake charger.
Serial no. 4G A320WH9330047, dingoo.cn says it's fake.
It says also this: _According to the Chinese law, if you got the fake product, you can claim double money back from the seller._
Some pics:


















I'm happy with ShopTemp, but i just want my money back.
(Sorry, i know that this forum isn't for support.)


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 21, 2010)

Does it work like it should do?


----------



## Marlonguppy (Sep 21, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Does it work like it should do?


When i got it, no.
The charger was also malfunctioning, and the battery pack is not good either.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 21, 2010)

have you opened a support ticket?
http://shoptemp.com/support/


----------



## Costello (Sep 21, 2010)

This is not a fake Dingoo. You need to read the "Dingoo conspiracy" : http://gbatemp.net/t227305-dingoo-a320-review

Basically there are 2 companies that manufacture the Dingoo: they both pretend that the other one is fake. Dingoo.cn pretends that Dingoo.hk is fake, and vice versa.

There are no fakes, just different models from different manufacturers that both claim the legitimacy and ownership of the product.

Topic closed.


----------

